# If my cat was a different color



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Errrm shouldent this be in the art board?

-HEYHWA


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

oops sorry, rookie move


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I prefer him in his natural beauty  but I have moved this over the the arts forum for you.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah I like the normal color more but anyway.....

-HEYHWA


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Bower, you have a cute kitty and welcome to the board. It's fun to experiment with color.  

Heywha, "coming" only has one "m." lol


----------

